# Other donkey questions, too



## lisam (Mar 4, 2004)

Please look at my "looking for a jack to breed to" post--I have some general questions about donkeys there, too.

Thanks!


----------



## Sandy S. (Mar 4, 2004)

I have been looking for information to goto these websites:

http://www.lovelongears.com/about_adms.html

and

http://www.miniaturedonkeyinfo.com

MORE HERE

Hopefully you will find information here. All of this is new to me to.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 4, 2004)

There is also a very good book out on donkeys, it is "caring For Your Miniature Donkey", also, " Donkey Foaling Manual" is a great help. Corinne


----------



## lisam (Mar 5, 2004)

Thank you both for the information!


----------

